# Be quiet! Dark Rock 2 - Lüfter nicht entnehmbar, da bombenfest



## RedBrain (29. September 2012)

*Be quiet! Dark Rock 2 - Lüfter nicht entnehmbar, da bombenfest*

Hallo Be quiet! Support,

mein Problem stufte ich dieses als Kritisch ein.

Da ich heute meine G.Skill Ares zurückschicken will, muss ich die Speicherriegeln vom Mainboard entfernen. Aber da steht der Lüfter im Weg. Ich versuchte schon seit Minuten, diesen Lüfter zu entfernen -> kein Erfolg. Diese sind viel zu fest angespannt. 

Jetzt kommt der große Aufwand: GPU und SoKa entfernen, Mainboard vom Gehäuse entnehmen und den Kühler demontieren. Arbeitsspeicher demontieren und andere Arbeitsspeicher einbauen. Neue WLP für CPU. Ich fühle mich echt überfordert. Das habe ich mich beim Umrüstung eines Speicherkits richtig abgeschreckt. 

Was haben Sie mit der Lüfterhalterungen gemacht?

Mfg,
RedBrain


----------



## be quiet! Support (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Be quiet! Dark Rock 2 - Lüfter nicht entnehmbar, da bombenfest*

Hallo RedBrain,

das Problem lässt sich im Moment nicht reproduzieren. Die Lüfter lassen sich im Grunde ohne viel Aufwand vom Kühlkörper entfernen. 
Hast du die Befestigung per Gummihalter, oder hast du die Metallspangen?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## RedBrain (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Be quiet! Dark Rock 2 - Lüfter nicht entnehmbar, da bombenfest*

Es sind die Metallspangen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Be quiet! Dark Rock 2 - Lüfter nicht entnehmbar, da bombenfest*

Hallo RedBrain,

du musst mit etwas Kraftaufwand die Spangen aus der Nut, mit Hilfe der "Lasche" herausziehen. Die Spangen müssen auf Spannung sitzen, da ansonsten Vibrationen entstehen können.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## RedBrain (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Be quiet! Dark Rock 2 - Lüfter nicht entnehmbar, da bombenfest*

Ok, vielen Dank. Aber da ich schon die RAMs schon umgerüstet habe, ist nun dieses Thema erledigt.

Mfg,
RedBrain


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Be quiet! Dark Rock 2 - Lüfter nicht entnehmbar, da bombenfest*

Okay, dann werde ich den Thread mal schließen.

Sollte es dennoch Probleme geben melde dich bitte noch einmal.

Gruß

Marco


----------

